# law for anchoring if front of a house



## soshad (Jul 8, 2011)

what is the law for someone anchoring in front of your house? can 10 boats just pull up right in front of your house and have a party? do you have to be so many feet out into the lake? i heard that every propery owner owns out to the center of the lake in a pie shape. not the water but the bottom of the lake. is this true?


----------



## Treehopper (Aug 18, 2007)

public access waters, or private lake?


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

You may be able to make a complaint to local law enforcement for noise, drunk/disorderly. Other than that, navigable water...pretty much sol for people anchoring in front of a house.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

fishing and party no law against it. hunting would be a no go


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

soshad said:


> what is the law for someone anchoring in front of your house? can 10 boats just pull up right in front of your house and have a party? do you have to be so many feet out into the lake? i heard that every propery owner owns out to the center of the lake in a pie shape. not the water but the bottom of the lake. is this true?


They have riparian rights, they do not own it. And it is legal to anchor out front.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Nothing you can do.... Unless they are loud or disorderly they have as much right to be there as you do.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

People who do not respect the rights of property owners cause those who do respect the rights of property owners to lose any chance that they had to enjoy outdoor recreation. When I was a kid I had thousands of acres of private land that I could hunt and fish on because I respected the land owners. That just goes to show what a little respect will do for you.


----------

